# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Allah ın Yahudilere Verdiği Ceza. "Yeryüzünde Şaşkın Şaşkın Dolaşacaklar"

## halukgta

Maide suresi 21. ayet örnek gösterilerek, Yahudilerin yaşadığı toprakların, hatta daha fazlasını Allah Yahudilere verdiğini iddia edenler vardır. Gerçekten bahsettikleri ayet, bu toprakların sahiplerinin Yahudiler olduğunu mu söylüyor, yoksa ayette bahsedilen, çok dikkat çekici ibretler mi var. Gelin bu ayetin öncesi ve sonrasında ki ayetlere bakarak, aslında bu ayetlerde neler anlatılıyor, bizler bu ayetlerden nasıl dersler almalıyız, onu anlamaya çalışalım. Önce ayeti yazalım.

Maide 21: Ey kavmim! Allah'ın size yazdığı mukaddes toprağa giriniz ve ARKANIZA DÖNMEYİNİZ, YOKSA KAYBEDEREK DÖNMÜŞ OLURSUNUZ. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Bu ayetin bizlere, ne anlatmaya çalıştığını anlayabilmemiz için, bir önceki ayete önce bakalım, daha sonrada devamındaki ayetlerden, bu topraklara neden ve ne amaçla Yahudilerin girmelerinin istendiğini anlamaya çalışalım. Bu kıssadan çok önemli dersler var bizlere, ama anlayana anlamak isteyene.

Maide 20: Bir zamanlar Musa, kavmine, Ey kavmim! demişti, Allah'ın size bahşettiği nimetleri hatırlayınız; zira O, içinizden peygamber çıkardı ve sizi hükümdarlar kıldı. Dünyada başka hiç kimseye vermediğini size verdi. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Demek ki Hz. Musa kavmine sesleniyor ve diyor ki, Allah beni elçi olarak sizlere gönderdi ve sizlere vaat ettiklerini yerine getirip, daha önceki toplumlara yapmadığı kadar, sizlere yardımda bulundu diyor. Maide 21. ayetinde de, Allah sizlere zulüm edenlerden kurtarmak için, mukaddes yani bereketli, güzel, sevilen, övülen bir bölgeye girmenizi istiyor diyor. Daha sonrada çok dikkat çekici bir şeyler söylüyor Allah. ARKANIZA DÖNMEYİNİZ, YOKSA KAYBEDEREK DÖNMÜŞ OLURSUNUZ DEMEK Kİ ALLAH BU BÖLGEYİ YAHUDİLERE TAHSİS ETMİYOR, onları zalimlerden kurtarmak için yardım ediyor ama uyarıyor ve diyor ki, sakın geri dönmeyin yani kaçıp gitmeyin mücadele edin. Ayetin devamına bakalım şimdide.

Maide 22: Onlar şu cevabı verdiler: Ey Musa! ORADA ZORBA BİR HALK VAR; ONLAR ORADAN ÇIKMADIKÇA BİZ ORAYA ASLA GİRMEYECEĞİZ. Eğer oradan çıkarlarsa biz de hemen gireriz. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Yahudiler, Allah ın emri olan bir tebliğe karşı, bakın elçilerine nasıl bir cevap veriyorlar. Allah ın gitmelerini istediği bölgede, zorba bir halk var, onlar oradan çıkmadıkça asla oraya gitmeyeceğiz diyorlar. Hâlbuki Allah, bu bölgeye Yahudileri özellikle gönderiyor ve bu toplumu sınıyor, imtihandan geçiriyor. Ama Yahudiler zora gelemeyeceklerini, savaşmak niyetinde olmadıklarını açıkça söylüyorlar ve Allah ın emrini yerine getirmemek için ısrar ediyorlar. BÖYLECE MAİDE 21. AYETE ALLAH IN HÜKMÜ GERÇEKLEŞİYOR VE KAYBEDENLERDEN OLUYORLAR. Şimdide devamındaki ayete bakalım. 

Maide 23: Korkanların içinden, ALLAH'IN KENDİLERİNE LÜTUFTA BULUNDUĞU İKİ KİŞİ ŞÖYLE DEDİ: Onların üzerine kapıdan giriniz; oraya bir girdiniz mi artık siz zaferi kazanmışsınızdır. EĞER MÜMİNLER İSENİZ SADECE ALLAH'A GÜVENİNİZ. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Bu ayeti okuduğumuzda, Allah ın Yahudi toplumunu bu bölgeye neden gönderdiğini çok daha iyi anlıyoruz. Allah Yahudileri imtihan ediyor ve diyor ki, TOPRAKLARINIZ İÇİN SAVAŞIN. İçlerinden iki kişiye lütufta bulunan, yani onlar aracılığıyla diğerlerini teşvik ederek, gerçekleri görmelerini sağlayarak, çok önemli bir şey anlatmaya çalışıyor Allah. BEN SİZİN YANINIZDAYIM, ZAFER SİZİN OLACAKTIR diyor, teşvik ediyor. Acaba Yahudi toplumu elçisinin ve Allah ın isteğine karşılık bu çabalardan sonra ne diyorlar, şimdide ona bakalım ve bu toplumun günümüzdeki yanlış tuttum ve davranışlarının, asiliklerinin, kendilerinden başka kimseyi düşünmez tavırlarının, nerelerden günümüze geldiğini daha iyi anlayalım.

Maide 24: Ey Musa! Onlar orada bulunduğu müddetçe, biz oraya asla girmeyeceğiz; ŞU HALDE SEN VE RABBİN GİDİNİZ SAVAŞINIZ; biz burada oturacağız dediler. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Yahudi toplumu, Allah ın uyarı ve yardımlarına rağmen, bakın nasıl küstahça cevap veriyorlar. BİZ BU TOPLULUK ORADA OLDUĞU SÜRECE SAVAŞMAYACAĞIZ. İSTİYORSANIZ, SEN VE RABBİN GİT SAVAŞ, DİYE CEVAP VERİYORLAR. İşte Yahudiler böyle bir toplum. Sizce böyle bir topluma Allah, mukaddes yani bolluk ve bereketli bir yeri vaat ederde, bu bölge sizin olsun der mi? Asla demez, dememişte zaten. 

Kuran da birçok örnek vardır, Allah gönderdiği elçisini korumak ve kollamak ona inananlara yardım etmek adına, birçok destek, moral verecek ayetler indirmiştir. Müslümanlar asla böyle bir saygısızlık yapmamış ve Peygamberimizin yanında olmuşlardır. Hiçbir Müslüman, Allah ın emrini yerine getirmemek için direnmemiş, ellerinden geleni yapmışlardır. İşte onlarla aramızdaki fark.

Tüm bu ayetlerden şunu anlıyoruz. Allah bizlerden kendi geleceğimizi, kendi ellerimizle oluşturmamızı istiyor, hazırlayıp kendisi asla vermiyor. Buna benzer örnekleri, Peygamberimizin savaşlarında da görüyoruz. İşte bu bizlerin imtihanıdır, bunu lütfen unutmayalım. Hz. Musa ve toplumu arasında geçen bu konuşmalardan sonra, Hz Musa Yaradan a karşı mahcup, zor durumda kalmış, görevini yerine getirememenin üzüntüsünde, bakın Allah a nasıl yalvarıyor ve ne istiyor.

Maide 2526: Musa, Rabbim! BEN KENDİMDEN VE KARDEŞİMDEN BAŞKASINA HÂKİM OLAMIYORUM; BİZİMLE BU YOLDAN ÇIKMIŞ TOPLUMUN ARASINI AYIR DİYE YALVARDI. Allah, Öyle ise orası, onlara kırk yıl yasaklanmıştır. YERYÜZÜNDE ŞAŞKIN ŞAŞKIN DOLAŞACAKLAR. Artık sen fâsık/yoldan çıkmış toplum için üzülme dedi. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Bu ayet, bu örnek bizlere ibret olmalıdır. Allah bu toplumdan bahsederken, onlar fasık yani yoldan sapmış toplumlardır diyor. Böyle topluma Allah, herhangi vaatte bulurda ödüllendirir mi? Allah ın lanetlediği, cezalandırdığı bu toplum, atalarının zalimliklerinden ne yazık ki farklı şeyler yapmıyorlar bugün. Toprakları için savaştan kaçanlar, Allah ın yardım edeceğim sözlerine güvenmeyip, Allah ın elçisini mahcup edenler, bugün silahlanmış arkalarına adaletten uzak Amerika yı da alarak, güçsüz ve masum insanları adaletsizce, haksızca, zulümle topraklarından sürmeye, el koymaya çalışıyorlar.

Unutmayınız lütfen, Allah onları isyanlarından dolayı cezalandırmış ve vatansız olarak bu dünyada şaşkın şaşkın yani, sersem sersem olarak dünyaya yayılmış yaşamaya mahkûm etmiştir. Ayette kırk yıl cezalandırıldığı yazıyor. Evet, Allah bir suça karşı dengi ceza verir, ebedi vermez. AMA TAKİP EDER, SOYUNDAN GELENLER, AYNI HATALARI YAPIYORLARSA, CEZA BU YANLIŞLARDAN VAZGEÇENE KADAR UZATILIR DEVAM EDER. Yahudilerin genel çoğunluğu, ne yazık ki atalarının hatalarını devam ettiriyorlar. Hatta Allah ın kitabından uzaklaşarak, öyle bir inanç yarattılar ki kendilerine, kendi toplumlarından başka milletleri, kendileri için yaratıldığına ve diğer toplumların kendilerine hizmet etmeleri gerektiğine inanıyorlar. Yani kendilerini üstün bir ırk kabul ediyorlar. Karşısındaki insanlara da asla acıma duyguları yok. Böyle bir inanç Allah ın emri olabilir mi? Yahudiler onun içindir ki, hiçbir zaman huzurlu ve mutlu bir yaşam süremeyeceklerdir. ALLAH IN LANETİ VE CEZASI DA ÜZERLERİNDEN, BU ZULMÜ YAPTIKLARI SÜRECE KALKMAYACAKTIR. Ne yaparsan, onu bulursun.

Biz Müslümanlar, gerçeklerin arayışında olmadığımız sürece, bu zalimlere gereken dersi vermemiz mümkün olmayacaktır. İçimize girmiş Yahudi fitnesini, inançlarını gelin içimizden Kuran ile söküp atalım. İnanın bunu yapamadığımız sürece, Allah ın yardımını yanımızda bulamayız. Allah ın arı, duru dinine batıl ve hurafe karıştırmayalım. Allah ın dinde sakın bölünmeyin emrini, gelin hayata geçirelim ve tek yumruk olalım. İşte o zaman bizler adaletsizlere, zalimlere gereken dersi el birliğiyle verebiliriz.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

